# DON'T LAUGH .. My Mask is Coming !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

By now you folks know that I'm over the top when it comes to safety. Well since I changed my anchor point and it is much closer to my eye and face, I decided to do something about it.

Being I shoot mostly in hot areas I needed a very breathable mask and one that was/is not bulky

So here it is : I did a super fast PS job just to get rid of the logos and such.









The reason for this is to stop any broken tubes coming back into my face or hitting me in the ear. Since I pull back further than my ear that could hurt like @#&^ getting slapped by broken tubes ! It is close fitting enough so I should not get interference either.

OK, you all can get up off the floor now and clean up your spilled beer ;- )

wll


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Bro I'm a huge safety first guy myself (I just shoot uber light bands, so not especially moved to protect my good looks that way). 
Guys use masks like that for milsim/paintball where I play and seem to find them pretty comfortable, looks like a good choice.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Really not a bad idea at all. I had a welt across my cheek for 2 days last time I busted tubes. LOL


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you know how I'm always telling you to be careful when you go on your trecks to those graffito-tagged, abandoned houses? Scratch that; you haven't a thing to worry about...one look at you all geared up, & the hardest criminal is going to be out the door! LoL

In all seriousness though, you really can't be too careful. Thanks for sharing, man!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have had bands break & come back cutting my cheek....I do wear glasses so my eyes are ptotected any way..I inspect the elastic's after every

10shot's are fired..Moreso it the pouch end....iftying with a constrictor knot that is a narrow point & will get more wear there..I switched to using

cuff's at the pouch..Have not had a band break in a long long time...

Yeah that mask should work out very well for you......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like that bit of gear should do the job!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome! But pics are required. 

Or you could just go all out and get one of these to scare the crap out of pretty much anything living. Ill bet even cans would quake when you don this bad boy. :rofl:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Awesome! But pics are required.
> 
> Or you could just go all out and get one of these to scare the crap out of pretty much anything living. Ill bet even cans would quake when you don this bad boy. :rofl:


There are a couple of reasons I did not get any mask like that:

One, where I live it gets to 90deg by 9am sometimes and that mask would be a sweat box.

Two, the few folks that drive by me shooting, it might bring to much attention to me, I try to keep a low profile and the screen one does not seem aggressive to me. The screen one seems like more of a safety mask the other more kid like and your out there fooling around ? I don't know ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

And yes, it has arrived and it fits fine, it is mesh so air passes through it, I get complete protection from a broken elastic band or ? smash to the face or ears and my visibility is perfect ... I like it a lot.

Here is a picture of the mask, with my shooting glasses and my finger glove. ... shot it a bit when I got home and works like a dream ;- )









wll


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

sorry I couldn't resist

.olie.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

That wound not work well as the mouth area is open and the ears are left open to a band slap. It would be difficult to have your glasses under the mask, and it would be very hot on the summer time.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah ... for the purpose, your rig looks perfect.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well went out this am, and the mask must be modified. The flap area under the frame interferes with the bands on release.

I just cut that part off and will put a trim around the bottom just to stop the wire from scratching my face. It will make the mask lighter and leave a clear path for the tubes to pass underneath.

wll


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Can I see a picture of the "new" version?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Widget said:


> Can I see a picture of the "new" version?


When done I will show it.

wll


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Where did you buy the mask from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

well, if all else dont work, you can use it for mosquitoes.

or you can join SLIPKNOT


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Albinogek said:


> Where did you buy the mask from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought it on You Tube under "Air Soft Mask".

Don't get the one I got, get one that does not have the neck protection as I gets in the way of your shooting. If you get the one I have, removing the neck flap is a pain and requires a heat gun to melt the hot melt glue they use ....... it is one sticky glue for sure ! You will also need to wrap the unprotected frame once the neck protector is removed.

Once this is done it is a pretty nice unit. I wrapped the bottom with rubber tubing, but I'm buying auto door molding tomorrow as it will be a lot neater.

One thing you may want to consider, like I did, is the fact that others may see you, and wearing a monster mask may cause some concern on a third party to call you in or check you out. You don't want to needlessly cause attention to your self ... although a mesh mask can cause looks, but not like wearing a Freddy Kruger mask in the middle of the woods ... anyone with children will surely call you in for fear for their kids.

This is not a game, you are using the mask as a form of protection against getting hurt, not to audition for a movie !

wll


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info wll. Will check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Just a thought..what about using the stuff in a can for covering tool handles.....what is that called ~plastic dip or some thing..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Think I will just take my chances.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Finished the mask, here it is redone ... went out today and it works like a champ, no interference as the neck area is perfectly clear and the bands pass perfectly. A bit of a pain to put the auto door molding on, but it is OK.

You can see the difference, the old pic:









De Done mask:









The material under the chin and neck which is under my eye was interfering with the tubes ... no more. The wire screen is only about 1/4 inch deeper than you see in the top picture. This new set up is lighter and the air comes in like you have no mask on at all ...perfect !

I took the top head band off as it is not needed, the mask stays in place just fine.

wll


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

You have done a great job with this mask.. Congrats


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A bug screen for motorcycling. No joke tho...safety first. Some may laugh but you'll keep your corneas instead of one hanging off your cheek.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> A bug screen for motorcycling. No joke tho...safety first. Some may laugh but you'll keep your corneas instead of one hanging off your cheek.


I was out two times today and the temp was in the low 90's ... no problem, the little breeze kept me cool and most importantly the mask did not get in the way of my shooting at all... I'm very happy with this set up.

Pulling fast bands back at full draw and having them break and slap you in the face is not my idea of a good time. I may look a little funny with shooting glasses, mask and shooting glove, but the guy who has a band slap and hit him in the eye or gets a RTS in the face ....well, I want to hear about how funny that felt !

I shoot lots of different types of shooting sports equipment, but I would have to say I'm more safety conscience about slingshots than just about anything else. The total uncertainty of "WHEN not IF" a band will break, the where will it break is also a big unknown ! The uncertainty of an RTS is always a danger and makes loading your pouch and being sure the pouch is oriented correctly a must.

We all have a lot of fun and many of you are great shots and great hunters, but as we all know, a slingshot is not toy !

I don't want to get on these forums one day and hear one of my internet slingshot buddies has hurt themselves for life just because he or she did not take safety precautions.

wll


----------

